# Alleged Arizona Recruiter Misconduct



## Marauder06 (Oct 15, 2012)

> Military recruiters with the Arizona Army National Guard engaged in a pattern of systemic misbehavior over the past decade that included instances of *sexual abuse, forgery, embezzlement and assaults, including riding in a Humvee and shooting paintball guns at homeless people*, according to a five-month investigation by The Arizona Republic newspaper.


 




http://usnews.nbcnews.com/_news/201...cruiters-hunted-homeless-with-paintballs?lite


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2012)

That's nuts.  Although the humvee/paintball shooting sounds like fun but not for the homeless.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Oct 15, 2012)

OK I've done some stupid shit in my time but driving down a public road in a service vehicle shooting homeless people with a paintball gun is just, I don't even have words for how ludicrous that is.  How the hell did they think no-one was going to notice.  Let me guess because the vehicle was painted camo no-one would see it.

Fucking morons, they should be imprisoned just for sheer buffoonery and then castrated so they can't infect the rest of the human race with their stupidity.

As to getting chicks (homeless or otherwise) to flash their breasts.  We'll tell me one grunt who hasn't seen or tried getting some chick to do that whilst sitting in the back of a truck.  I drove through Auckland in a LAV and saw more boobs in one day than that chick who does the mammograms.


----------



## goon175 (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't suprise me one bit. Unfortunately.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 15, 2012)

I liked this one the best:
In addition, sergeants who had affairs with teenage recruits were given counseling. One staff sergeant, the paper reported, allegedly had sex with a female enlistee but was still allowed to deploy overseas. While overseas, he was disciplined for similar offenses, and was transferred to the *California National Guard as a recruiter,* according to the report.

FWIW- NG Recruiting scandals started in California and is sweeping through the west,east, south and north.

Keep yer eyes and ears open.


----------



## Bobbi (Oct 15, 2012)

Doesn't make me proud to be a member of the AZ Guard...stay classy AZ!


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2012)

Bobbi said:


> Doesn't make me proud to be a member of the AZ Guard...stay classy AZ!


 
Bobbi, post an Introduction in the correct sub-forum before posting again.
Thank you.


----------

